# Help With Finding A "Model"



## cshortridge73 (Sep 10, 2011)

First off I'm attempting to 'locate' the following model ship , or to locate an establishment that sells the particular type of design described below.
A computer friend of mine that is a subscriber to my articles that I post on this site as well as other sites sent me the following: _I'm trying to get a ship model of the class of ship I worked on. They were CANADIAN built 'Liberty' type and were launched with the names FORT something or something PARK. They were built on the same hull as the US 'Sam' but where the Sam was a single island ship (two if you count the aft (crew's) accommodation) these were a TWO (three) island boat with definite bridge, engine and crew aft. Two hatches forward of the bridge, two between the accommodations and two abaft the engine accommodation. Heavy lift mast/derrick between the forward two and after two.[_

If anyone has info on where this gentleman could acquire such a model.....and would contact me on my personal e-mail address....I will put you in touch with him....for further contact.

I really appreciate y'all taking time with this...and I "thank you in advance"/CENTER]​


----------



## jerome morris (May 27, 2008)

I know just what he is looking for though I do not have one on hand.
He may want to look at American Model Marine Gallery.
http://www.shipmodel.com/models/sort/type
I'd be happy to give him a quote to build one if he like.


----------



## cshortridge73 (Sep 10, 2011)

Jerome the gentleman has contacted the American Model Marine Gallery...they do not have any plans or drawings of the vessel in question. If he was to decide to have you build this model....where would you obtain your working plans? If you obtain them...the gentleman would like to see the plans and a quote on the cost of the completed model. 
If you'd be so kind to respond I'll forward on the info to the gentleman and then maybe "You and him" can then get in touch with one another via e-mail or by phone.


----------



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

Plans of these ships (The Canadian Forts & Parks) are contained in an envelope in the back of book:
A GREAT FLEET OF SHIPS By S C Heal!
Bob


----------



## jerome morris (May 27, 2008)

Thanks Bob, So Bud, There is a good source for plans. I would definately find this used book for reference.
I may be able to find something at the US Merchant Marine museum, where I do some work on occasion.
I've seen photos and such for these as I've had to build a number of Liberty ships over the years


----------

